# Bearded Dragon Solves World Hunger



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

see for yourself!!! my beardie loves to mess around.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Some beardies eat their own poo because they are either lacking something in their diet or they are doing as a defence technique because they are scared they might get tracked down. Alot of Beardies lack calcium which can be found in ther white parts of their poop. Nice beardie and vid though.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Sylar_92 said:


> Some beardies eat their own poo because they are either lacking something in their diet or they are doing as a defence technique because they are scared they might get tracked down. Alot of Beardies lack calcium which can be found in ther white parts of their poop. Nice beardie and vid though.


Yeah, it's interesting how those reptiles work.

the reason he put his poop in his mouth is because he thought it was a cricket haha! I put calcium on them.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

LOL narsty...

mines never done that, not that i know of anyway , LMAO


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

VinceC_69 said:


> LOL narsty...
> 
> mines never done that, not that i know of anyway , LMAO


you just dont record your beardie enough


----------

